# The Heroes Blog



## Crothian (Apr 30, 2008)

Heroes Blog 1
True Believers!!  Welcome to the new blog of Dennis Chi, or as most people now like to call me Quick Kick.  First though I have to start with: I WON!!  Holy ing !!  I’m so excited I was jumping up and down all over the dorm room when I got back.  It is a dream come true as I’m sure you all know from watching the show.  I still can’t believe that I won Who Wants to be Freedom Leaguer?  I’m part of the Fredom League!!  It is just so surreal but awesome!!

Okay, I need to calm down and actually put in some substance of the blog.  I’m told by the PR people that this could be read by thousands of people or more.  And while I’m known by those hard core fans of Supers as the Admin of the Supers Wiki I need to put that aside for this new gig.  I can’t believe I’m getting paid for this!!  Tempest is taking over as the new Admin and he’ll do a great job keeping the wiki up to date.  It is the best place to go for information on all super powered people.  

The show was really cool and hard.  I made some good friends there and it was hard to know that my winning had some of them losing.  The Crimson Kite and I did get along that well.  Though the Drillbit really is that big of an ass.  There were no editing tricks done to make him appear like that.  People ask what I’m doing with the money all the time.  I am a Junior at Berkley double major in Computer Science and Pre Med.  The money is going to the Student Loans I’m going to be paying back.  The other common question I’m asked is what allowed me to win.  I would have to say that it was more of my Gymnastics background then the Martial Arts.  Sure the martial arts skills are what I use, but thanks to my gymnastics I was invited to try out for the American Olympic Gymnastic team in 1992.  That was a little more then two years ago and while I was unable to make the team it was televised and I still have people that recognize me from that.  I’m very thankful for my gymnastics fans and I am one of the captains on the Berkley team.  

School is being placed on hold for a while.  I talked to by advisor and everyone says this is a great chance to make a difference and follow my dreams.  School will be there when I get back and I can take some course in Freedom City.  I haven’t really looked into that yet but I know I have options.  Well, this the end of the first bit.  I have to catch a plane and meet with Captain Thunder.  I’m going to be assigned to a team at that point.  Stay tuned True Believers!!


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2008)

Blog 2

I am now in Freedom City!!  They flew me out here first class, it was really nice.  I was kind of expecting a private plane or even an invisible one but I haven't seen anything like that yet.  Lots of nice people and fans.  It was a great flight.

From the airport I was driven to Freedom Hall.  It is a very impressive building.  I'm really suprised how out in the open it is.  I would expect the headquarters of the prominent heroes group to be more low key and maybe even less known.  With the way it is just out there they might as well offer tours. 

I was greeted by the legend himself, Alexander Ashen.  He is very impressive though I was expecting him to be taller.  He was very happy to see me and really made me feel welcome.  I have been given my own quarters and oddly enough it is kind of like an upscale dorm room.  I feel like I need to throw a kegger. 

I was given the grand tour of the place.  There are many things that I'm not allowed to talk about.  I tried but it tripped some computer alarms.  I'm working on getting around those.  The computer system they have here is pretty sweet it's

_Insert impressive computer information for 1994 here_

and that's just the stuff they would tell me about.  One odd note though for people who have been here before: Does it always smell like coffee?  I don't know what that's about but I smell a faint smell of coffee everywhere I go.  In the mess I found a box for a really top of the line coffee maker but the actual item seems to be gone.  All I got from the guy giving me the tour was a sigh and a grim look but he wouldn't go into what's up with that. 

I got to meet the team I'm going to be with.  I'm very excited about this though I was hoping to work with Raven.  But these guys seem pretty cool.  Well, kind of.  Ghost Rider (ya, the real Ghost Rider) seemed a little out of it.  Her didn't talk much or do much.  It was like he wasn't all there.  I'm really suprised the amount of joking at his expense he allows.  I mean I'd get in someone's face if they called my tricked out flaming motorcycle a mere tricycle.

The person I clicked the most with is the Immortal Gunslinger.  I';m sure he mentioned his name but to me he is just Gunslinger.  This guy just gets it and is so excepting.  I knew that some people would think I didn't earn my way on the team by winning a reality show.  But before anyone had a chance to say anything he was joking about it and really set the tone.  I've got a lot to learn from him and he's already given me a nick name of the Kid.  That's high praise from someone who actually knew Billy the Kid.  To honor the new guy with such a well respected nickname like that is truly something else. 

The fourth member of our team is Nemesis.  I still don't know a lot about him.  He is very subtle and patient.  He quickly scouts out trouble areas with his ESP and then can possess an enemy to cause confusion or infiltrate.  And he's got some kick ass telekinesis.  But he's smart enough to not rely on just his natural abilities.  He has a wide range of equipment to help him out if needed.  He's prepared for the worse and I think when the  hits the fan it's going to be him more then anyone else that pulls through.

Now, we are also supposed to have Sluagh in the group.  But he's no where to be seen.  And there's no evidence he was ever here.  I've looked.  His dorm room looked like no one had been there for months.  There is nothing on any of the security cameras.  I'm not sure he really exists.  I think Captain Thunder or someone might have created him to confuse or something.  I don't know but the only mentions of him is in official Freedom League reports.  There has never been anyone outside the Freedom League that claims to have meet him and no evidence that he exists. 

It wasn't all great though.  As I said I think some people don't think I belong here and I fear Captain Thunder is one of them.  He was very short with me and just was very happy to find something else to do.  I know he's a great hero but he could learn a little from the Gunslinger.

That's all for now.  I have my first patrol tonight.  It should be easy work they don't just throw the newbies into the deep end on thier first day.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2008)

Blog 3

Our first patrol was not as boring as I would have hoped.  We went over near the University and were just walking a beat basically.  I really think there would be a better way of doing this but it's what we were told to do.  At the University I was recognized as were the other guys.  A few of the girls there even called me Cute Kick a name I'll never live down.  It don't help that the producers or who ever decides what goes in the clips for advertising always seemed to use that line.  Even Gyro got sick of it as it became the thing she was best known for.

Ghost Rider was recognized too of course.  It was really cool for the co eds to get autographs of him.  They were all like "My mom is such a big fan of yours!!"  I guess the younger generation just into his motorcycle shows as the older ones.  But he is very popular with the forty somethings I've seen some of the letters and the other things they send him.  He's kind of like an old Bon Jovi. 

Gunslinger and Nemesis didn't really seem to attract any fans.

While on Patrol we got word that Astro Labs had been broken into.  We were close and went right there.  Nemesis scouted out with his ESP as I sneaked in.  The two of us went to the second floor while the others investigated the first floor.  The place filled up with this weird green gas.  I have no idea what it was but it even worked through Nemesis' gas mask.  I was a little stunned and that was just enough for the first android to knock me out cold.  His fist came right out of the green gas and I never saw it coming.  Even if I had I would not be able to do anything about.

I wasn't out long.  Gunslinger was shotting and even though he was a floor below us I could hear the shots ring out.  I credit that to me coming to my senses.  The green gas had partially cleared and there were three androids near us.  Nemesis was in trouble.  Gunslinger had already taken out two of them below and came up to help us out.  He shot one but then they over whelmed him and he was injured pretty fast.  I knew I had to spring into action to save my buddy.  I did a kick flip to quickly get to my feat.  My first punch was a little bit off.  But after that I was able to do some damage.  I tumbled around on and came down with an axe kick on its injured body destroying.  The next one I was able to flip over and then come down with a powerful over head punch again at its exposed circuitry.  I was able to take those two out fast and Nemesis smashed the last one with a desk.

About that time the police arrived.  By now most of you have seen the picture of what happened next.  I'm not even sure where that photographer came from.  Gunslinger was on the ground unconscious with serious wounds.  I rushed over to him and start giving him CPR and called out for an EMT.  The picture came with me doing chest compressions and calling for help.  I'll admit it was a very dramatic shot.  Someone got the picture as an 8 x 10, framed it, and then got it hung in the library of Freedom Hall.

We gave the police full reports and they were thankful for our aid.  From there we came back to Freedom Hall and Gunslinger is in the care of our own medic team.  He should make a quick full recovery. 

That was my first official patrol as a member of Freedom League.  I don't know what the androids were up to exactly, just after some plans for something, but I know I'll rest soundly knowing that evil plot has been defeated.


----------

